# Say no to Sonic Dome



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

Love primos idea, and they advertise so well!!! i bought one, but it was already to small to fit correctly on my hard and soft palate..... if they would have made it so i could trim the sides to get my custom fit i would have been more of a fan....... anyone else??


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

It is already my favorite call, I think it sounds great and is very easy to use, just my .02 though


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

phensway said:


> Love primos idea, and they advertise so well!!! i bought one, but it was already to small to fit correctly on my hard and soft palate..... if they would have made it so i could trim the sides to get my custom fit i would have been more of a fan....... anyone else??


Primos was passing these new mouth calls out down at the NWTF Convention in Nashville. I got one of the Mini Sonic Domes. Doesnt fit the roof of my mouth real well either and the sound is rather high pitched and thin to my ear.
I like Primos stack frame calls - that True Double is one of my fav's- but the new Sonic Domes just dont fit or work for me either.

Natty B.


----------



## Big Ches (Mar 22, 2005)

It's now the best mouth call I own.


----------



## Cheez32 (May 1, 2003)

just picked one up the other day, sounds great.beats the heck out of the h.s strut. huh, bigmac


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

It's "ditto"...not dido or did you leave out an "L"  anyways nephew the only thing wrong with your calls is your mouth!!!


----------



## Cheez32 (May 1, 2003)

umm yeaaaaah, tats y ur a teecher and im a crain operater. :lol: by the way, while i 'm laying the smack down on big tom in jackson, you'll be wondering why theres no turkey's behind Red's.


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Thought I would pick one up - have heard much good about them. I got the double reed - sounds _way_ too high pitched, not like my other diaphram calls at all. Six bucks - gone.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Brown duck said:


> Thought I would pick one up - have heard much good about them. I got the double reed - sounds _way_ too high pitched, not like my other diaphram calls at all. Six bucks - gone.



I say the same for the same call. I found it very high pitched and too small...I'm not talking the mini, I'm talking about the regular sonic double.


----------



## Lazy K (Jul 28, 2004)

Just got the Dome triple on my lunch hour today and I think it sounds awesome! Fits good, fast cuttin' I love it. I think one of the keys is to make sure you don't get the mini dome by mistake.


----------



## buzzkill (Jan 18, 2007)

what on earth does a mouth call have to do with the speed at which you cutt?


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I got one free in a video. Glad I didn't pay for it. Not at all what I expected. My 7 year old loves it, he's getting pretty good.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I just bought the mini sonic dome, and its doesnt fit my mouth well either...Very high pitched call....I regret buying it....I shoulda stayed with a trimable call....Back to Gander Mountain.


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

I got one a while ago. I don't like it for most calls, but I find I can make pretty good kee-kee's and kee-kee runs with it.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

CMRM said:


> I got one a while ago. I don't like it for most calls, but I find I can make pretty good kee-kee's and kee-kee runs with it.


:lol: :lol: :lol: ...I agree 100%


----------



## Tooth517 (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't buy Diaphragms much anymore since I got the call making kit!!! All custom here... I do think that what is happening more every year is these call companies need to sell new calls every year and the only way to stay competetive is to sell gimmicks. Just look at the M.A.D. Hatchet that came out a couple years ago. That was a gimmick if I ever saw one!!


----------

